# Expecting mothers thread



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Since so many of us are pregnant or maybe just had a baby I thought it would be a good idea to have a our own thread!
How about websites you have found? I have been going to the baby center and it is great! If you have not found I suggest going and creating an account. They will send you week by week updates and have a ton of great info.
Pregnancy - Information, Tools & Timeline | BabyCenter


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I use Babiesonline. =) they send me weekly updates on the baby too!
Pregnancy Week By Week | Pregnancy Calendar | Pregnancy Calculator

I will have to check out that link
Edit: I am registered there too! LOL!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

do i count? lmao


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

who dattttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Get out of here boys! lol
I will check out that link thanks


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I know for as long as Isaac has been around, pampers have had points you can use on there site to get learning toys for freee. Sorry I am not a woman, but my wife is and that is what she does with all the points LOL


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm just glad none of these new little rug rats are my fault lol.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> I'm just glad none of these new little rug rats are my fault lol.


That is funny right there.


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

So....mamasource.com was the website, blog area I relied a lot upon when I was pregnant and during the first few years with Logan. Now I see it as just another website that people gripe and complain, rant and rave, as well as boast their accomplishments on. It is a good source for information though and I would highly recommend it to you Lisa!!!! Congrats by the way...again!!!
- Sara


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> I'm just glad none of these new little rug rats are my fault lol.


Keep it in your pants BUZ!!!! lmao


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> I use Babiesonline. =) they send me weekly updates on the baby too!
> Pregnancy Week By Week | Pregnancy Calendar | Pregnancy Calculator
> 
> I will have to check out that link
> Edit: I am registered there too! LOL!


When is your due date?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh wow Congrats Lisa! I had to back track and find the announcement thread.  With all the pregnant women on here AND expectant daddies  Finally... proof that people online... do the do.... LOL


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i think pregnancy is swarming here like a disease. so i went and got my anti-pregnancy shot


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Oh wow Congrats Lisa! I had to back track and find the announcement thread.  With all the pregnant women on here AND expectant daddies  Finally... proof that people online... do the do.... LOL


key word there Lisa! EXPECTING DADDIES.
we're pregnant people too! lmao


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA! ok you can join the pregnancy chat! lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> When is your due date?


I am due september 29, 2010
I got comfirmed date from the dr at 5 weeks and a half.

I will be 2 months next week on wed the 17th. and 3 months come
march 17th

or so my dr tells me. =)


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> I am due september 29, 2010
> I got comfirmed date from the dr at 5 weeks and a half.
> 
> I will be 2 months next week on wed the 17th. and 3 months come
> ...


sarah is due sept 23!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> i think pregnancy is swarming here like a disease. so i went and got my anti-pregnancy shot


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> sarah is due sept 23!


=D lol! yay for september babies!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok guys I just saw this thread I'm not prego but I do have a little one and any of you can ask me any thing you want k. Oh yea this web site is awesome

www.diapers.com

I used it for all my diapers and I got a really nice car seat there too. I always get them in a day or so


----------

